
 Spat with Rogers leaves Canadian Apple stores without iPhones - nickb
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/07/08/spat_with_rogers_leaves_canadian_apple_stores_without_iphones.html
======
lpgauth
Hopefully whoever wins the wireless spectrum auction
(<http://agora.ic.gc.ca/AuctionGCLF_BTS/bidderResults.cfm>) will change the
Canadian market by introducing competitive rates. I'm betting on Videotron.

Also, what is the CRTC doing... they should realize something is wrong in the
Canadian telco industry.

~~~
rahulgarg
I came to Canada from India. India is experiencing a telecom revolution right
now because of the intense competition b/w the telcos. The call rates have
dropped 10-30 times in the last 7-8 years. I was appalled at the cell phone
rates here in canada.

~~~
elai
Yes, telecom sucks in canada. Woo, bad publicity for rogers!

------
arn
From what I can tell, Canadian Apple Stores were never going to sell the
iPhone. They were always going to sell only in Fido/Rogers stores:

\- <http://todmaffin.com/iphonerumours> \-
<http://www.apple.com/ca/iphone/buy/> \-
[http://64.233.169.104/search?q=cache:5OL_NN1y3BoJ:www.apple....](http://64.233.169.104/search?q=cache:5OL_NN1y3BoJ:www.apple.com/ca/iphone/buy/+http://www.apple.com/ca/iphone/buy/&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&client=safari)

------
axod
This is really sad.

Unlimited data here in the UK, and that's how it should be. You even get free
access to the cloud network of wifi spots which are dotted around most
towns/cities. 600 minutes, and 500 sms for £35. 18 month contract.

I really don't know how Rogers can get away with charging so much for so
little.

------
s3graham
Before Rogers announced the rates, I'd even deluded myself into believing that
maybe the iPhone would usher in somewhat more reasonable data rates here.
Fuckers.

Anyone want to start a Canadian mobile WiMAX company with me?

------
dmose
Not like there are many Apple stores in Canada, but does the 10-20 unit
sanction apply to each rogers store as well? In that case..the launch is going
to be a complete flop, I couldn't be happier.

~~~
axod
It sold out within a few minutes in the UK. It just depends how good your
countries network is I guess.

Rogers certainly seems to be shooting itself in the foot a bit.

